# Ecriture illisible sur Mail et Safari



## ragdoll (23 Octobre 2006)

Je reçois des emails et certaines pages web illisibles
le texte ressemble à (ci-joint)
Que faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Advanting (23 Octobre 2006)

As-tu un conflit de police ? Pour t'en assurer va dans le livre des polices et regarde celles qui sont marquées d'un point. Si cela est confirmé, choisis "résoudre les conflits"


----------



## ragdoll (23 Octobre 2006)

Probl&#232;me r&#233;solut
Merci Beaucoup


----------



## ragdoll (30 Octobre 2006)

Le problème recommence!!!!
J'ai controler mes Typos mais tout est ok


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2006)

il faut revenir aux polices d'origine
 et/ou virer le vrai fautif
( cherche, en recherche avanc&#233;e,  les fils l&#224; dessus de l'excellent Hannibal_Lecteur)


----------



## ragdoll (30 Octobre 2006)

J'ai suprimer toutes mes polices perso et gardé celles de base
Retour à la normal

Merci


----------



## john_dewinter (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai également un problème de lecture de certains sites.
Je ne pourrai pas donner d'exemple, car c'est principalement sur le site de mon adresse e-mail de l'école.. Dés que je l'ouvre le ma police se change en 'Wingdings'.
J'ai découvert que finalement si il y a quelques messages que je veux vraiment lire je copie/colle sur un document 'Pages' et je change la police en p.ex. 'Arial' et là je sais le lire, mais bon tout ça ne reste pas pratique du tout!
Quelqu'un sait-il m'aider?

Jonathan.


Bon, je vais déjà t'aider en transférant ce topic dans le bon forum. N'y vois pas de reproche de ma part, pour une fois qu'un nouveau pense à faire une recherche avant de poser sa question, ça n'est pas de ta faute si ce topic est passé au travers des mailles du filet à l'époque.


----------



## yack (18 Décembre 2007)

Je me demande si tu n'as pas dans tes préférences de safari une police à "chasse fixe" qui est wingdings, et quand il tombe sur les polices de ton site "perso", il remplace par wingdings ...


----------



## john_dewinter (18 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour la réponse, mais qu'est-ce qu'une chasse fixe?
Il y a-t'il quelque-chose à faire?

p.s. Le message est bien placé maintenant? Ou c'est à moi de la déplacer?


----------



## john_dewinter (19 Décembre 2007)

? Une réponse? ou est-ce-t-il parce-que j'ai mal placé le sujet?


----------



## john_dewinter (20 Décembre 2007)

Bo, finalement j'ai trouvé par hasard...
Dans préférences de Safari il y a deux sortes de polices.
Police standard et Polive à espacement fixe, il suffisait de changer la deuxième.
Y-aurait-il quelqu'un qui sait me dire à quoi elle servent? Quellles sont les différences entre les 2 ?
Bon.


----------



## yack (25 Avril 2008)

désolé, je suis rarement mes discussions, mais ça y est, j'ai compris comment faire...

donc les polices "à chasse fixe" ou espacement fixe sont comme leur nom l'indique des polices dont tous les caractères ont la même largeur (tu avais déjà remarqué qu'un "l" etait plus étroit qu'un "m")
exemple : 
police écrit en verdana
police écrite en courier new

A+
Y


----------

